# Rubic cube eyes design



## Wieszcza (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi guys! I wanted to share my design for a Rubik's cube  Some years ago I used my Rubik's cube as a part of my school project. After that, the color squares were damaged, so i decided to fix my Rubik's cube. I drew 14 eyes (wanted to draw 54, but didn't have time for this), and added colors in photoshop. Eyes were printed on an adhesive foil.



Spoiler: Here you can see how it looks now














Spoiler: And the sketches










 If you have any ideas for the next design, please, share it  
If i like it, and will have some free time, i can make it 

Greetings!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 16, 2015)

This is the creepiest sticker mod I've seen. Not saying its bad.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 16, 2015)

I think it looks really cool. Depending on where the stickers are placed on the other sides, you may be able to solve it two ways, by colour, or by eye design.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks kewl, btw it's "Rubik's Cube"

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 16, 2015)

Woah, that's cool. Where did you learn to draw like that? They look so realistic...



Ordway Persyn said:


> This is the creepiest sticker mod I've seen.



I agree.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 16, 2015)

Amazing! You should post this on the twistypuzzle forums and see if anyone would be willing to print them as actual stickers. Would buy them instantly.

-Doug


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 16, 2015)

Mmm, pretty nice, but I have one question. How the fish do you solve that?


----------



## Wieszcza (Oct 17, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Looks kewl, btw it's "Rubik's Cube"
> 
> Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk



Sorry. I don't know why i thought that "Rubic" is the correct way to write "Rubik" in english (not my mother language).


----------



## Wieszcza (Oct 17, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Mmm, pretty nice, but I have one question. How the fish do you solve that?



I already solved it couple times. But it took me more time than the normal Rubik cube.


----------



## Wieszcza (Oct 17, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> Amazing! You should post this on the twistypuzzle forums and see if anyone would be willing to print them as actual stickers. Would buy them instantly.
> 
> -Doug



Thanks, I will try


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 17, 2015)

This reminds of the Ocular Jutsus (Naruto)


----------



## SenorJuan (Oct 17, 2015)

A sticker set that magician David Blaine would probably like. [ I refer to the infamous Eamonn Holmes interview]
Any thoughts of other designs? I think some pouty girly lips in all 6 colours might be one that would work.


----------

